# International 966 clutch/MCV issue...



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Last fall my 966 started to act like the clutch was going out on it. It had good response and power untill 3 or 4 high. Also, the torque amplifier worked in high and low, but when you put it into high it would seem to slide in. But in 3 or 4 high when you pegged the throttle, the engine would rev up as it should but it was ovbvious I was not going faster... So I just tore it apart and put a new clutch in. It actually had a 14" clutch, i am guessing someone replaced it at one time with a 1066 one... So I put a new clutch, pressure plate and bearings in and got it put back together today and it basically is doing the same thing!!! As you can imagine I am not to happy... All of the clutch, dump valve and TA adjustments are how the book says they should be. I did not change the hydraulic fluid, but it is at the full mark and the tractor is usually kept out of the rain. The hydraulic fluid and filter was changed a year ago. Anyone have any ideas as to what is going on??? I did not resurface the flywheel when I was in there. With the TA acting that way it seems like maybe a MCV problem. I dont know. Thanks for any and all replies!
Tom


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

You need a TA. Put the tractor in fourth low and try to let the clutch out with the TA forward. Then try it back. If the sprague is worn it will slip on the low side. Have you ever put a TA in? The MCV pump should have little to do with it. If you have to put a TA in dont waste your money on an electric one. Also if you dont need the TA you can eliminate it with a new mid section from a company in Iowa. This will leave the tractor on the high side. Good luck the TA is the best pulling part of an IH but also the weakest link.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Actually when the TA is pulled back the tractor does not seem to slip in the high gears nearly as much or at maybe even at all. I would think if the TA were forward the tractor is in direct drive and bypassing the TA at that point. Is that not the case? Also, when the TA is back, the tracor seems to slip less, or almost none in the high gears. Do I have my thinking backwards about this whole TA stuff? I will try to put it in 4 low with the TA forward and back tomorrow and report back as I have to work all day today.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Yep! It sounds like the TA. Mine freewheels in TA low when going downhill, so it cab be a little excitibng. Needs to be rebuilt, but there's only 28 hours in a day.

Ralph


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a neighbor who said the high side went out of one of his TAs. I don't know the particulars though. When the TA went out on our 1566, it slipped in low. In fact, it came to a dead stop under load in the low side. I'm inclined to wonder about the flywheel being "glazed over". That doesn't explain the soft TA shift but that would explain why it only slips in the highest gears.


----------



## ih 886/1066 (Apr 3, 2011)

it could still be the mcv. low side drive is mechanical w/spag driving it. high side engages w/hydraulic clutch pack. low pressure could let them slip. low side has a
2 clutch hydraulic pack but they're just fot hold back. if you ever replace ta make sure to get hd ta w/big renould sprag. last one you'll need to put in.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ih 886/1066 said:


> it could still be the mcv. low side drive is mechanical w/spag driving it. high side engages w/hydraulic clutch pack. low pressure could let them slip. low side has a
> 2 clutch hydraulic pack but they're just fot hold back. if you ever replace ta make sure to get hd ta w/big renould sprag. last one you'll need to put in.


Exactly, you are losing hydraulic pressure through your mcv valve. Rebuild it and go on, however, you will not slip it very many times and you will need a new TA as well. Again, get the hd TA and you will be happy. We ran one in our 1066 that was turned up to 175+ for several years and pulled the guts out of it in both high and low, until one day the mcv valve screwed up and the ta was gone.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Do you guys know what I would hook a pressure gauge up too to test for this. Can the MCV and pump be changed without splitting the tractor again? From the sounds of it I probably shouldnt just "baby" it and run it the way it is... Is that right?


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

The MCV is pretty simple. It's under the left step. You can have it out in about an hour.


----------



## T&LSkaarfarms (Dec 11, 2011)

Like unbolt it and maybe there is an oring leaking or something? Are any small springs or anything going pop out and go flying across the shop never to be found again? Haha. Do I need the hydraulic oil empty when I take it off or is the level lower than that?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, unbolt it and remove it from side of tractor. You will have to drain some oil from rearend/transmission. There are several o-rings and springs inside. Go to local CIH dealer and get a repair kit for it and a IT or shop manual and good luck.


----------

